# Shipping/removal companies



## nicned (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi there,

We are moving from the UK to NZ in May and need some advice on international removal companies. I have had three companies come in and give me a quote (all very differing). I am thinking of using *Excess International removers* or *Crown Relocations* ( although these are about £500 dearer!). Does anyone have any experience with either of these companies or can you recommend anyone else? 4

It is giving me sleepless nights!!!

Thank you


----------



## nicned (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you Katie. 
It is funny you should get back to me, as I have quite literally sent an Inventory list to someone from your Reading office. He has said that he will put a quote together and get back to me.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

nicned said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are moving from the UK to NZ in May and need some advice on international removal companies. I have had three companies come in and give me a quote (all very differing). I am thinking of using Excess International removers or Crown Relocations ( although these are about £500 dearer!). Does anyone have any experience with either of these companies or can you recommend anyone else? 4
> 
> ...


Hi,

We also got a number of quotes and opted in the end for PSS International who I would recommend.
Didn't have any problems whatsoever.
The guys who came to pack our 40ft container and an air freight package were fantastic. They were at the house 8am-8pm for 3 days and we really didn't have to lift a finger.
They were excellent at their jobs and knew exactly what they were doing and how to do it right.
Quote was door to door including customs clearance and we were allowed the air freight package for free upto a certain weight. This allowed us to receive items we needed more urgently instead of waiting for the shipping or taking them with us personally on the journey and being charged excess baggage - eg child's toys, winter coats, work clothes etc.

The only extra costs were :-
1. Insurance cover which we didn't need as my new employer here in NZ agreed to cover the whole shipment including for total loss etc for free yay!
2. Maf costs which are unknown. All depends how many of your packages Maf want to look at when the shipment arrives in NZ and they have been handed the inventory.
Maf highlight which packages they want to inspect to the NZ removals partner and once your items are delivered to your chosen house these items are placed at one side and cannot be touched until Maf have opened and inspected them at your chosen house.
Unfortunately you have to pay Maf to drive to you and for their time to cover the inspection.
Cost us another $440
Then if there's anything Maf decide isn't clean enough they contact the NZ removals partner who comes back for it and gets it cleaned at your cost.
We got stung for a new tent. It had only ever been out of the bag once and never even used but that was another $70!!!

License to print money that lot!

From the experiences and advice we had - don't opt for the cheapest as they cut corners and don't offer some of the more necessary options that the more professional removals companies give as standard.

Good luck.


----------



## nicned (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for that. Crown have since got back to me, with a 'managers special' price!! Felt really confident and comfortable with them, when they came to give us an estmate. Really wanted to go with them initially but they were too expensive. But with the 'managers special' I think we can just about stretch the budget.
Thanks for all your info though, it all helps.


----------

